# Anti-natal (not diabetic related)



## Ellie Jones (Feb 14, 2012)

I know my daughter isn't diabetic, but you know what worriers us pending Grandma's are like..

My daughter was looking forward to her first visit to her midwife, armed with the information of medical history from my family she needed (several and a scary twin births factor) but she has come away in quite a foul mood and feeling rather despondent indeed and I really don't blame her...

All she's got is a probably due date!

She apparently only 11 weeks pregnant, yet she's already showing her dates are iffy as this is a very unexpected pregnancy but according to midwife baby is due around the 27th August..

When she told the midwife of my T1 diabetic status, all the midwife did was not it down, I do know that if any history of diabetes in the family a OGTT is done at around 20 weeks, as my sisters and nieces had it after my diagnoses and I'm the only diabetic...  Yep they let me know their displeasure but her midwife made no mention of this!

And the poor thing doesn't know when to expect her dating scan the midwife said about it, but didn't give any indication how long or when it would likely happen only that she's got to go to the main hospital for it..

And I'm rather surprised that she's being allowed to deliver at our local cottage hospital as normally anything within in family medical history normally elects you to going to the main hospital at least for your first baby..

Is this, seemly lacking attitude the standard norm?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 14, 2012)

She is about bang on for her dating scan usually 12 weeks, midwife clerking her in will follow with hospital appointment letter in the post for the scan.
Wonder if they will decide throughout the duration of the pregnancy if the cottage hospital is the most viable option for her ?
I remember feeling much the same needing more info etc with my first, and it seems such a long time between appointments in those early stages. She should get to hear very soon


----------



## Monkey (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> I know my daughter isn't diabetic, but you know what worriers us pending Grandma's are like..
> 
> My daughter was looking forward to her first visit to her midwife, armed with the information of medical history from my family she needed (several and a scary twin births factor) but she has come away in quite a foul mood and feeling rather despondent indeed and I really don't blame her...
> 
> ...




Sounds normal to me - a mw at booking-in will only give a EDD based on LMP date. An official EDD can't be given really til a dating scan, which I think should be between 11 and 13 weeks. You'll usually (as a low risk pregnancy, which it seems she'd be) get a dating scan date thro the post - the mws don't book them generally.

GTT - yes, she'd get one, which is why the mw has put it in her notes. Some areas make all pregnant mums have them regardless of family history tho.

Assuming her GTT comes back clear, and she's got no other medical issues, I can't see why having baby at local cottage hospital is a problem. Obviously if her GTT was positive, she'd automatically be consultant led and probably recommeneded to go to a bigger hospital, but uncomplicated first deliveries are common in smaller midwife-led units.

I know the early bit of pregnancy leaves you feeling a bit lost in the system, so really hope she's feeling a bit more reassured soon. And, congratulations!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

Yup, Pete's grand-daughter and his youngest daughter both had to have OGTTs at 20 weeks - the only D in their family was Pete's mam, who was 70-odd when DX T2.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 15, 2012)

I've just had another natter with Flo and we checked her duffer book..

Flo said that the midwife was nice in one way, but seemed totally disinterested though, she had problems with her dates as she kept on having to correct her dates.. One bit she's dated is 6/2/12 and it should be today's date

Flo doesn't even know when she's supposed to go back for her next midwife appointment the midwife never told her..

As to the OGTT the midwife has ticked no in the box, so I think that something is going to have to be said...

I do know what going through flo's mind, that is shifty treatment has officially she's a single mum when she gave me as next of kin and my address as being hers with her boyfriend as being different a eye brow was raised!

As at the moment she's going to continual to live at home for the foreseeable future thankfully we have or should I say did have a spare bedroom..


----------

